# Carling Cup



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

There appears to be a deafening silence from Man U fans


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't suppose they give a bollox!









Man U (read Fergie) has never given a **** about the Carling cup - it's just an annoyance to him. All you have to do is look back at the team's he has fielded in the past and you can see it's just not a trophy that's important to them.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

ESL said:


> I don't suppose they give a bollox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they are the holders, and they fielded 10 internationals incl Rooney, Ronaldo & Smith


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chrisb said:


> There appears to be a deafening silence from Man U fans


there does doesn't there.....hope someone can do the same to chelsea!!!!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm still hurting from Sunday's defeat by West Ham and Arsene Wenger's loss of comportment and manners.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oldfogey said:


> I'm still hurting from Sunday's defeat by West Ham and Arsene Wenger's loss of comportment and manners.


it was a quality game....might be biased tho... up the irons


----------

